# Received Wall Certificate...now what?



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (May 20, 2021)

I'm sure this has been covered a million times here but I can't seem to get a succinct search to find the thread(s). So, after about 4.5 months after receiving my official license and number from the Great State Of NJ, I've just received my wall certificate. I'm planning on getting it frames, but I'm just curious what some of you have done as far as displaying of the certificate. 

I'm considering a frame for the large certificate and maybe one that includes a smaller cutout that I can "sign & seal" to include that in the display. Not sold on anything yet...Lets see your displays!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 20, 2021)

Mine is tacked to my desk at work.
Gently, and by the edges, not through my $25 piece of paper.


----------



## leggo PE (May 21, 2021)

I bought a pretty cheap ($15-$20) frame to put it in. At my old job, we had a wall where everyone’s P.E. and S.E. licenses hung, and we were asked to have a black frame that could have some trim on it (I went with some gold trim). At my current job, I don’t think anyone has their licenses hung anywhere. Mine is now... either in a box in my garage or in a drawer in my office. I don’t actually remember where it is exactly. Oops!


----------



## Dothracki PE (May 21, 2021)

I bought a cheap frame off ebay a lot time ago for my intern engineer certificate from New York state, so I put the new PE license in that frame and I just keep it in my cubicle leaning against the wall. I should figure out how to hang it to the cubicle wall one of these days.

I haven't really done anything with the wall certificate yet. It's just sitting in the cardboard envelope it came it. I guess New York just has to be different and give you two different size pieces of paper, but the wall certificate is just a formality and not really the license.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 22, 2021)

Mine is also still in the cardboard envelope it came in.

I've seen some cool custom frames on this board that include the NCEES pencil. I want to do that.

I guess that's not a thing anymore with the exams transitioning to CBT.









PE Certificate Frame w/Pencil


Got my certificate framed and was happy with the results (kind of). The pencil had an ugly wire holding it in place, and was crooked. :mellow: Did a little surgery and fixed the issues. 1st pic shows the frame as received, 2nd pic shows post surgery. :D I would have liked to have shown the...




 engineerboards.com


----------



## CE_2_CE (May 22, 2021)

For my FE and Bachelor's degree certificates, I bought 2 of these.





Amazon.com - Americanflat 11x14 Diploma Frame in Mahogany - Displays 8.5x11 With Mat and 11x14 Without Mat - Composite Wood with Shatter Resistant Glass - Horizontal and Vertical Formats for Wall -


Find the biggest selection of Document Frames from Americanflat at the lowest prices.



www.amazon.com





Not sure about other states, but in Washington State the size of the wall certificate is an odd shape. I think its 11x13. I went to Michael's and picked this frame up.








Mahogany & Black 11" x 14" Document Float Frame by Studio Décor®


Purchase the Mahogany & Black 11" x 14" Document Float Frame by Studio Décor® at Michaels. You will be proud to have your most precious documents presented in this frame, which can be used as a standard frame or a trendy floating frame.




www.michaels.com




I wanted to get a custom (simple) frame, but it was going to cost me about $200 something. My thought, I've already put $1,000's of dollars I'm not spending more money. I want it protected and displayed nicely.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 23, 2021)

I ordered a frame from Michael's for about $35, but Tennessee's certificate is around 12" x 15". I had it on my office wall until I moved to an open office with no assigned seats. It is now hanging up in my home office.


----------



## DaisyD (May 24, 2021)

How long did it take to get your certificate? I passed in August last year and still don't have anything from MD


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (May 25, 2021)

DaisyD said:


> How long did it take to get your certificate? I passed in August last year and still don't have anything from MD


I sat in October, found out I passed in mid December, Official License issued like mid January. Wall Certificate came in the mail last week, so about 4-4.5 months after license issued.


----------



## JayUn PE (May 25, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> I sat in October, found out I passed in mid December, Official License issued like mid January. Wall Certificate came in the mail last week, so about 4-4.5 months after license issued.


Yep, same for me. Sat April 2011, received wall certificate September 2011. I also applied for reciprocity and when I had both my wall certificates, I took them to Michael's for framing. In general here's what I have.


----------

